# Model 2051 - Lord Elgin Electronic



## diveboy (Jul 24, 2014)

Been a while since there was any mention of the Elgin 725, so thought I would share this gem with you



















and the battery pack










This is the second battery pack I've seen and the third retail case for the watch.

It's the first time I've seen a W-1 battery stamped retail (bottom battery) and it looks bigger.


----------



## diveboy (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

What a great set. I love it when as near complete as you can get,not sure on the battery size though.


----------

